# Hello from Germany!



## Miramis

Hi there :wave:

I´m Anna from Germany and, searching the Internet for horse forums, I thought "Why not join one in English"? As I´m training to be an English teacher and always looking out for opportunities to get English alive for me, this is ideal: exchanging in English about my favourite topic: horses.

Now 28, I have been riding since I was six (with two short gaps). Most of the time, I had riding lessons, but I´ve also had foster horses. At the moment I have a riding lesson once a week and enjoy spending hours at the stable before the lesson begins. I´d love, love, love to have my own horse, but I lack money and time for that. But one day, I´m sure...
I don´t always ride the same horse, but there are some horses I have very often, others sometimes, others never. I´ll surely tell you more about them later. 

I´m really looking forward to being part of this forum.

Miramis

P.S. My nickname is the name of a horse in a beautiful German children´s book.


----------



## redpony

Welcome to the forum! Lots to read on here and some great advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

hallo willkommen Pferd Forum!


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Willkommen im Forum
Where in Germany are you? 
Tell us about the horses, please, and we all like pictures;-)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome to the horse forum! My sister lives in Germany but I don't know any German myself...

I hope one day you can have your own horse! It's a lovely way of life.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Welcome!!


----------



## Miramis

Thank you all for the warm welcome! 
I´ll start a journal in this forum after my next riding lesson and I look forward to sharing it with you


----------



## Eole

Welcome to the forum Anna/Miramis. 

Riding many different horses over the years is an excellent way to gain experience before you have your own horse. With the passion you nurture, I'm sure there is a horse for you in the future.

Keep us posted on your lessons. What disciplines did you try? Jumping, dressage ?


----------



## Miramis

Hi and thank you, Eole!

I do dressage, but I am planning to try jumping as well as soon as the money is there for more lessons.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Welcome from all of our Paints, probably much different from horses you are used to seeing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck

Hi! Where are you in Germany? 
I am currently in NRW region. No longer have my own horses, but desperate to get riding again!


----------



## pbeebs

Hallo! welcome to the forum  I have always wanted to go to Germany! I took 3 years of it in high school as a foreign language but only remember some. Hope you enjoy being here!


----------



## Chokolate

Guten Tag! Ich wohne in Australien, aber ich lerne Deutsch in der Schule  (ich bin in Klasse 9)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## autumnheart

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Miramis

DuffyDuck said:


> Hi! Where are you in Germany?
> I am currently in NRW region. No longer have my own horses, but desperate to get riding again!


I'm in NRW, too


----------



## DuffyDuck

Small world!! I currently live in Bielefeld. I was in Moenchengladbach for 11 years before, though. Moved this summer!


----------



## Allison Finch

Welcome to the forum!!​
​I am looking forward to seeing you here and hope you will post some photos as well. We have a number of German members who also practice their English here. Have fun!!


----------



## Haflinger

Hallo, bin auch Deutsch, lebe aber in Tennessee !
Willkommen im Forum!!!


----------



## frlsgirl

Liebe Gruesse aus Oklahoma - auch von einer Deutschen.

Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## deserthorsewoman

ooohhh, ich dachte ich waere die einzige......halloele


----------



## LauraN

Haha, willkommen zum horseforum!!
Mir kommt vor, dass es eher ein treffen von alled deutschen users ist. Ich komme aus Tirol, aber lebe in Suedafrika seit 8 Jahren, habe schon 2 Pfrede und ein Pony gehabt. Es ist schade, dass Pferdehaltung soooo viel kosted in Europa . Uebrigens, meine grammatik ist warscheinlich nicht die beste, aber ich bin ja auch seit 8 Jahren unter englisch sprechenden leuten..... Ciao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman

LauraN said:


> Haha, willkommen zum horseforum!!
> Mir kommt vor, dass es eher ein treffen von alled deutschen users ist. Ich komme aus Tirol, aber lebe in Suedafrika seit 8 Jahren, habe schon 2 Pfrede und ein Pony gehabt. Es ist schade, dass Pferdehaltung soooo viel kosted in Europa . Uebrigens, meine grammatik ist warscheinlich nicht die beste, aber ich bin ja auch seit 8 Jahren unter englisch sprechenden leuten..... Ciao
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Tirol...Suedtirol(wegen dem "ciao")? 
Grammatik ist besser als meine....mir fehlen sooo viele Worte.....


----------



## jaydee

Welcome to the forum
And as you see we already have some willing translators here that will be only too happy to assist if you need!!!
I lived in a small village called Heiligenkirchen just outside of Detmold for a year, it was a really beautiful area.


----------



## LauraN

deserthorsewoman said:


> Tirol...Suedtirol(wegen dem "ciao")?
> Grammatik ist besser als meine....mir fehlen sooo viele Worte.....



Ich komme aus aldrans, in der naehe von innsbruck? Mir fehlen auch sooo viele worte, ich muss auch manchmal einen satz ganz um-schreiben weil ich ein wort vergessen habe . Daheim rede ich auch nicht deutsch, sondern ''denglisch''! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haflinger

Ja... hier auch nicht viel besser.... Man kommt eben nicht oft dazu!!!!


----------



## DuffyDuck

jaydee said:


> Welcome to the forum
> And as you see we already have some willing translators here that will be only too happy to assist if you need!!!
> I lived in a small village called Heiligenkirchen just outside of Detmold for a year, it was a really beautiful area.


 
Wohnt jetzt nicht zu weit weg von Detmold 

My written German is horrific, I'm not going to attempt too much! Spoken.. I get by well enough!


----------



## frlsgirl

Ich spreche unter der Woche nur English und Deutsch am Wochenende wenn Ich mit meiner Familie skype. Die machen sich regelmaessig ueber mein Deutsch lustig weil Ich die Woerter nicht finde.


----------



## jaydee

DuffyDuck said:


> Wohnt jetzt nicht zu weit weg von Detmold
> 
> My written German is horrific, I'm not going to attempt too much! Spoken.. I get by well enough!


 I expect its changed a lot since I was there. I can remember going shopping in Bielefeld as they had department stores for clothes there that were more like the UK ones and a lot cheaper than the very traditional stores in Detmold - though they sold better quality stuff they were expensive. We bought most stuff from the NAAFI in Detmold
I'm afraid my German was limited to buying things from the local village and doing my best to be vaguely understood in general!!!


----------



## DuffyDuck

No longer military in Detmold. My dad was brought up there as my Opa was 9/12. He lived with my Great Grandmother, and didn't learn English till he was 7. We went and looked at the old house.. fallen in to disrepair and really spooky!

Bielefeld is a lovely town centre, far better than what we came from. I just can't wait to get on the Ridge during winter with the dogs! All a bit soggy at the moment. 

Just had a TK MAXX open in Bielefeld.. and the Germans love it!

My German is typically limited to horses. I am improving, and understand more than I speak. After living on an English base for 11 years, my German really suffered. Everyone on the base, and surrounding towns would speak English. 

I want to live out here forever, but BFG will be gone by 2020. I currently work with the persons responsible for the drawdown process. Very sad to see it all go!

Can't live out of the NAAFI anymore. Its full of Iceland and pretty rubbish. You're lucky if you can get white bread. We shop mainly in Lidl and Martkauf- a lot cheaper too!


----------



## deserthorsewoman

frlsgirl said:


> Ich spreche unter der Woche nur English und Deutsch am Wochenende wenn Ich mit meiner Familie skype. Die machen sich regelmaessig ueber mein Deutsch lustig weil Ich die Woerter nicht finde.


Ja genau lol. Grammatik ist mehr English als deutsch. Ich war 8 Jahre in Ifalien bevor ich hierher kam. Hat meinem Deutsch auch nicht geholfen, mein Goettergatte hat sich koestlich amuesiert mit drei Sprachen in einem Satz....


----------



## Miramis

This is so wonderful, getting together with all of you! Thanks!


----------



## Corporal

Willkommen, Miramis! You have now exhausted my most of my German vocabulary =b
What a fun thread to go through. I don't think you'll have to translate much for yourself, here!
I currently own three horses--two gaited and one Quarter Horse. What disciplines are you interested in?
You HAVE to post pictures. It's the LAW her on the Horse Forum.


----------



## LauraN

Ist Miramis nicht das Pferd von Mio mein Mio? Das ist aber nicht wirklich ein pferde buch...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miramis

Hello! :wave:



Corporal said:


> [...]
> What a fun thread to go through. I don't think you'll have to translate much for yourself, here! [...] What disciplines are you interested in?
> You HAVE to post pictures. It's the LAW her on the Horse Forum.


You´re absolutely right, this IS fun! :clap:
I do dressage, but I´ve also tried a tiny little bit of jumping a few weeks ago, which has confirmed my impression that jumping lessons would be a great idea ;-)
I have posted some pictures in an album and more here:
http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/experiences-riding-lessons-256442/
There are more to come!



LauraN said:


> Ist Miramis nicht das Pferd von Mio mein Mio? Das ist aber nicht wirklich ein pferde buch...?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes and yes  I love that book!


----------

